
Media Killed the Bookmarking Star: del.icio.us traffic falls below StumbleUpon, Reddit - nickb
http://socialnewswatch.com/social-media-social-bookmarking/
======
joshwa
The problem with all these web analytics is that they usually fail to take
into account API usage-- I wonder what percentage of the del.icio.us userbase
uses the FF extension or other widgets to use the service?

------
apgwoz
No. Not being able to find stuff you previously saved quickly is what killed
it (at least del.icio.us). Tags, at least for me, simply aren't good enough.

------
henning
I just have a "to read" page in my personal wiki where I can copy and paste a
link in about 5 seconds, and I don't need to type a title. I have fulltext
search which makes up for the loss of tagging. And plus I don't need to type a
title.

------
zach
The participation threshold is too high. I was just talking to a former heavy
del.icio.us user who only uses their front page now. Users always seem to
prefer lower-friction services even if they're not as rich in content.

------
wmeredith
I think their god-awful name had at least a little to do with it.

